# Water entered touch screen



## Niilesh (Jun 1, 2012)

Water entered my sis HTC Wildfire S screen.
What should be done?

I have removed the battery, SD card and SIM from the phone and left it to dry(not in sunlight)

*i.imgur.com/PyYmO.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 1, 2012)

Send it for service,ASAP


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 1, 2012)

Send for service if under warranty, but if not then you can try this .. 

TRY THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK, I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES CAUSED BY FOLLOWING THE PROCEDURE.



step 1 : open phone, remove battery, sim card and sd cards.
step 2 : get a blowdryer / hairdryer. 
step 3 : put the dryer on full speed and max heat, blow at the back of the phone where the screen indicates water hopefully you should be able to dry it out and your screen will be back to normal .


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 1, 2012)

Many people @ XDA forums have suggested immersing the phone in a bowl of raw rice. It is a good water absorbing agent. Put it inside a bowl of rice for the night... Most probably your phone would be fine by morning... 

If not, go to the service center...


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 1, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Send it for service,ASAP





NoasArcAngel said:


> Send for service if under warranty, but if not then you can try this ..


It's under warranty if IIRC but doesn't the warrenty get viod?


NoasArcAngel said:


> step 1 : open phone, remove battery, sim card and sd cards.
> step 2 : get a blowdryer / hairdryer.
> step 3 : put the dryer on full speed and max heat, blow at the back of the phone where the screen indicates water hopefully you should be able to dry it out and your screen will be back to normal .


step 1 done. i will not try the rest of steps as its highly risky. I have damaged a keyboard before by this method. Also its even risky in cold mode.


AndroidFan said:


> Many people @ XDA forums have suggested immersing the phone in a bowl of raw rice. It is a good water absorbing agent. Put it inside a bowl of rice for the night... Most probably your phone would be fine by morning...
> 
> If not, go to the service center...


Even i also read that on the internet will try it soon.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 2, 2012)

lol How did that happen?

A couple of years back, my dad's Motorola MOTOROKR E6 fell in a water tank. Deep one. Brought out after 15 minutes. Was out of warranty anyways. So completely disassembled it and kept at room temperature for a day. It survived. 


See if you can procure those Silica Gel packs instead of rice. Would prove to be more efficient.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 2, 2012)

Left it for a day. booted it, and the water is gone 
Now there are only three white dots remaining on the left side of the screen.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 2, 2012)

omg don't blow dry it you can damage the components, 
disassemble all components and keep in rice overnight next time
heard that one after someone's phone got drenched on a trek


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 2, 2012)

Anorion said:


> omg don't blow dry it you can damage the components,
> disassemble all components and keep in rice overnight next time
> heard that one after someone's phone got drenched on a trek


I think you didn't read all the posts 


Niilesh said:


> Left it for a day. booted it, and the water is gone
> Now there are only three white dots remaining on the left side of the screen.





Niilesh said:


> i will not try the rest of steps as its highly risky. I have damaged a keyboard before by this method. Also its even risky in cold mode.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 2, 2012)

^read, that's why said next time, just wanted to make sure nobody uses a full-speed max heat dryer on any of their electronics


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 12, 2012)

DUDE anorion. ITS CALLED A HEAT BLOW TORCH METHOD.

Its USED TO CURE RRODed XBOX 360 and YLODed PS3. Seriously i wont suggest crap just like that.

seriously bro when you dont know anything dont comment . i have tried this method to restore a damaged display on a N73 which was in water. The screen was completely washed out . so keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2012)

KDroid said:


> lol How did that happen?
> 
> A couple of years back, my dad's Motorola MOTOROKR E6 fell in a water tank. Deep one. Brought out after 15 minutes. Was out of warranty anyways. So completely disassembled it and kept at room temperature for a day. It survived.
> 
> ...



you know in what kind of store would i get silica gel in mumbai??


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2012)

silica gel is not better than rice
rice absorbs water, just like silica gel, and the particles of rice are smaller, will work on something with loads of parts so all parts of nokia in rice makes more sense than i4s
application of exxcessive heat on electronics is a damn awesome programming language, use it to re program electronics, not otherwise 
Soldering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 12, 2012)

you can quote all wikipedia you want, but the fact is that electrical euqipment like hair dryers cannot possibly provide enough heat required to do what you are saying.

it does not reprogram electrical circuits. It resets them !

@commander any hardware shop ask for silica gel


----------



## diagus (Jun 12, 2012)

most of the smartphones display nowadays is glued to phone using adhesives if you use enough heat it will come off.
a hair dryer is a no no to display


 electronics components usually have high temperature rating


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 12, 2012)

@diagus and anorion you are confusing heat guns with hair dryers. Wiki heatguns please.


----------

